# One of my top5 Memorable clips off all time.



## KZOR (3/7/16)

I play this to some of my learners that struggle with something as a motivation.
It is outside my framework of platonic understanding. And he was put in charge. 
Hopefully it makes you forget about your shortcomings and realise that there are always people worse off than you.


----------

